

FireChat Brings Its Anonymous Offline Chat Network To Android - piokuc
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/03/firechat-brings-its-offline-chat-network-to-android/

======
higherpurpose
Does it have encryption yet? And is it cross-platform with iOS?

